# eheim 2028 pro 2



## John Starkey (22 Mar 2009)

Hi All,i run two of the above filters on my setup and clean them every month alternately,today after cleaning one of them it would not work or prime properly,i tried everything it sounds like a bag of nuts and bolts,so luckily i have another (brand new)which is for my 60cm setup when i get my cabinet,i fitted this up for while i sort this problem out,well i tried to get onto www.thelivingseas.co.uk web site and it is not running,so i have emailed eheim to see if they can be of help.the living seas is one of the companys which has been taken over according to pfk but i need to get there phone number some how (anybody) the filters are garanteed for 36mths so i am well inside that.

regards john.


----------



## Ed Seeley (22 Mar 2009)

Have you checked the impellor?  I've had an ehiem one break for no apparent reason.  Don't worry about the guarantee; Ehiem are excellent IME and they will replace what's gone wrong if needed.


----------



## John Starkey (22 Mar 2009)

Hi Ed,
i checked the impellor,i rechecked everything even the filter media baskets to make sure i had put it all back together right, i cleaned and greased the primer with vaseline, i tried everything.

regards john.


----------



## JamesM (22 Mar 2009)

The only time I've ever had a nuts n' bolts rattle from an external is when I forgot to fill it...


----------



## John Starkey (22 Mar 2009)

Hi James m,

Before i replace the head i always refill the filter with aquarium water to help with primeing.

regards john.


----------



## TLH (23 Mar 2009)

JamesM said:
			
		

> The only time I've ever had a nuts n' bolts rattle from an external is when I forgot to fill it...


Yep, you only get that sound when the impeller is pushing air.


John, if the pump mechanism won't work to prime it try pouring water down the intake pipe manually. You'll have to take the cage off to do it though. Either that or suck on the outlet pipe.


----------



## JamesC (23 Mar 2009)

I sometimes get this on my 2028 as well and happens when there is no water in the impellor housing. Easy to fix by just pouring water down the outlet tube until the water reaches the top. Then reconnect the hoses. Or the self prime should do the job as well.

James


----------



## John Starkey (23 Mar 2009)

Hi All,

Some good news,What i am about to tell you all goes for any eheim filter with a primer mechanism,

Right,i had an email back from germany today and they put me onto a guy called Alan riley,now alan has worked for eheim and John alan aquariums for thirty years,he works on repairs and servicing,i told him that when i have cleaned my filter and replaced everything i always fill it with water to help the primer,BIG MISTAKE,alan says that the primer is only to be used once,at initial setup when first used,the rattling noise was due to the impeller tring to pump water but it was dry because i had filled the filter with water already,so when i pushed the central locking arm which locks the inlet/outlet pipes no water could run back into the filter thus unable to self prime because i had refilled it.He said never refill the filter always let it self prime,you can occaisionally use the push primer if need be,

hope this helps you as well as me,
regards John   

Ps Alan also said the ideal level for an external to be below a tank is at least five foot,he said you will not believe how much more flow is produced by being well below your setup.


----------



## Steve Smith (23 Mar 2009)

5ft??  Crikey!  Seems weird to think that, but I guess the velocity of the syphoning water dropping that far maybe increases the flow back maybe?


----------



## JamesM (23 Mar 2009)

Yeah, seems like a very strange response. How many people have a tank cabinet that tall anyway?!


----------



## John Starkey (23 Mar 2009)

Hi James,

i think what the guy was saying is the flow rate can be even better with the help of gravitational pull ?i think  

regards john.


----------



## Ed Seeley (23 Mar 2009)

The gravitational pull of the water is zero as syphonic action os the process that is important in connected bodies of water.  I can only guess that the effect that may improve things here is an increased pressure in the filter due to the increased head of water in the filter where the impellor is spinning meaning the water is more dense.  

When you increase the length of pipework you do increase the frictional head though so this will offset increased flow rates, however dropping the filter lower does not increase the static head (height the water is pumped back) as this is the difference between the inlet and outlet in a closed system, which on an external filter is 0 as the inlet and outlet are usually both under water in the same tank.


----------



## TLH (24 Mar 2009)

That 5ft will only be beneficial upon syphoning to fill the filter, after that it becomes a hinderance as the further you have to pull and pump back the water the slower your flow rates will be due to friction as mentioned already.


----------



## John Starkey (24 Mar 2009)

Hi All,

tell you what, i have the guys phone number he is mind of information on eheim filters,

give him a call he loves to talk about them.

Phone number = 01284/755051 ask for Allan riley.

regards john.


----------



## andymandy21 (1 Nov 2010)

Hi, I am a new additiion to this forum, and was wondering if anybody could help me with my Eheim 2028 Pro II filter problem.  I recently cleaned the filter and put everything back in right order, but for some reason the pressure of the water flowing back in is not good.  Was fine before this.  Could it be the impellor. Any ideas please.  Thankyou.

Andy


----------



## B4M (20 Nov 2010)

Andy,
I've used both 2028 and 2128 and personally I always fill with tank water prior to reconnecting. The guy quoted earlier in this post may be right but starting dry doesn't work for me. Top yours right to top by pouring water into the outlet and try.

B4m


----------

